# Cannot start named also cannot find named.conf



## Amanat (Feb 15, 2010)

I have removed bind-base and installed bind96-9.6.1.3

using 
`#cd /usr/ports/dns/bind96
#make PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND9=yes all install`

now i cannot find named.conf

i used 
`#/user/ibexec/locate.updatedb  ## this was to update locate databse
#locate named | less`

i couldn't find named.conf

also 
`#/usr/sbin/named start`

gives following output:


```
usage: named [-4|-6] [-c conffile] [-d debuglevel] [-f|-g] [-n number_of_cpus]
             [-p port] [-s] [-t chrootdir] [-u username]
             [-m {usage|trace|record|size|mctx}]
named: extra command line arguments
```

I m using freebsd 8.0

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure about the port but the default bind version is started like so:
`# /etc/rc.d/named start`

Normally ports install their 'stuff' with /usr/local/ as a prefix. So their startup scripts and configs live in /usr/local/etc/.

But as I said I'm not sure about bind with the PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND option. Most likely it will use the 'default' bind start scripts and configs. This should be /etc/namedb/named.conf and /etc/rc.d/bind.

You're trying to use *start* as an argument to the *named* executable itself. And it obviously doesn't like that


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2010)

Not /etc/rc.d/bind, it's /etc/rc.d/named. The port really replaces the base named in its entirety.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

Oops, typo :e


----------



## Amanat (Feb 16, 2010)

Both are not working

/etc/rc.d/named

/etc/rc.d/bind

/usr/sbin/named

/usr/local/etc/rc.d/named

not a single named is working on my system.

I tried to locate all named but no success.

Even cannot find named.conf in whole files system.

SOS!

I don't wana install freebsd again i wana shoot it on legs so that it may not ran away again.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

The option *PORT_REPLACES_BASE_BIND9=yes* is wrong. See the port's Makefile. It's *WITH_REPLACE_BASE*.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2010)

Also look in /var/log/messages. You can run [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/named start[/cmd] a million times over, if it fails, it does so pretty quietly.


----------



## Amanat (Feb 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

My Story here
http://forum.csatpk.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=169&p=422#p422


Thanks to All 

FreeBSD Rocks!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool..

Probably the best way to run a newer version of something is to see if you can 'adjust' the current port a bit. Sometimes all you need to do is to change the *PORTVERSION* and update the port's distinfo file. Updating distinfo can be done with [cmd=]make makesum[/cmd]. If you install software using the ports system it'll be easier to keep track of the installed version.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2010)

Still, installing the BIND port (with the 'replace base' option) takes a few minutes of compiling plus a few minutes of configuring. Everything's installed in the default locations. Not sure why you went off the deep end and made it so complicated, but whatever makes you happy ...


----------



## Amanat (Mar 9, 2010)

making it more complicated was going for Patch v3 or P3, thats why i installed bind-9.6.1-P3, the latest and already patched.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

Amanat said:
			
		

> making it more complicated was going for Patch v3 or P3, thats why i installed bind-9.6.1-P3, the latest and already patched.



I hate to break this to you but the version in the ports is actually newer; 9.6.2.

dns/bind96

It got updated about a week ago.


----------

